# Yeeees, 9 out of 10 doctors choose "PALL MALL" cigarettes



## AquariAM

1950's commercials are a gold mine of laughs.


----------



## carmenh

What a riot! 

Carmen


----------



## Fish_Man

horrible horrible


----------

